# 5 Vegetables That Grow Well In the Northwest



## Pat_in_Tacoma (Jun 21, 2011)

Broccoli, cabbage, cucumbers, kale, mustard greens, peppers -- hot and bell, radishes, tomatoes -- plum and cherry, garlic, shallots, basil, bay laurel, chives, marjoram, oregano, and sage, plus grapes and raspberries. Will be experimenting with year-round gardening this winter. Haven't succeeded with sweet potatoes yet, and my sassafras tree didn't survive.


----------

